# Has anyone concidered the Lexington BBQ Festival for a visit



## dgross (Feb 4, 2007)

With such a  geographically diverse group of people, I would love to invite anyone in this form to come and visit the Annual Lexington, NC, BBQ festival being held in the fall of 2007. The Southeast is blessed with a diverse BBQ history and we'd like to share this with you all  :D . If you do a google search, it is not hard to find the home page and I hope you all will consider a visit to one of our BIGGEST local ( and I'm told, National )BBQ hoedowns on the East Coast. We would love to share our hospitality ( and take your tourism dollars  :P ) with you all. Daun


----------



## cheech (Feb 4, 2007)

I would love to but will have to wait until a different year. Vacation for 2007 is already spoken for. Thanks for the invite


----------



## mrgrumpy (Feb 4, 2007)

I would, but it is too close.....

I would rather travel 4 hrs to be in a competition..... :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  8)  8)  8)  8)  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















Bill


----------



## dgross (Feb 5, 2007)

It is nice to travel and what a good excuse, in persuit of the TBS  :D . We're about 1.5 hrs away from Lexington and I guess that's why we've never been. Need to change that this year  :) . Daun


----------



## mrgrumpy (Feb 9, 2007)

I am abt a good hour or so east of there.  Where you at in the marvelous state???

Bill


----------



## dgross (Feb 10, 2007)

Mrgrumpy, We're about 45 min. from Greensboro to the north. Security police ( my hubby ) said no personal info. on the forum and he is right  :(. Pm me and we'll talk :).
Randy, it would be great to have you all here and feel free to Pm me if I can help with info on campgrounds ect. Be warned, this is a Big festival but they have a great shuttle system if you can't get a spot close in. We would love to have you and keep us in the loop :)! Enjoy your smoke!! Daun


----------



## mrgrumpy (Feb 11, 2007)

Daun,

No problem.  I understand.  I was not trying to pin you down to a specific spot, general area was fine.  

I am, if you look at the map where I-40 and I-85 split just northwest of Raleigh, just south of there.

We used to live abt half way between Statesville and Charlotte until just a little over 3 yrs ago when we moved here for work.

Bill


----------



## dgross (Feb 12, 2007)

No problem :) . I grew up in Greensboro and moved to the country as soon as I could. Even so, with the rapid growth in NC, it probably won't be too many years before the city is all but knocking on our doorstep :( . Daun


----------

